# Nymphaea micrantha



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Its easy, low to high light. Darker colored leaves when in low light. Prevent any leaves from hitting water surface and it stays rather flat. Quite a large footprint though. Could keep it small by over pruning. Nice unique leaf patterning


----------



## marcelojc (Aug 31, 2013)

need CO2 ?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Haven't tried. If you let the leaves hit the surface, I'm sure it'll survive without CO2.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

marcelojc said:


> Anyone have this plant? what are their needs?


I recall reading that this Nymphaea plant can't be grown fully immersed, so the petals need to be allowed to reach the surface to be exposed, for the plant to survive.


----------



## marcelojc (Aug 31, 2013)

This plant can be grown with leaves immersed and emersed or leave a reach the surface all the others will follow it?


----------



## Ingwarowlson (Feb 10, 2014)

That was my first expirience in micrantha, 
after cupping water surface foliage, turn up 4 young 
leaves,per 14 days. All cupping leaves kipping 
in other tank ander bright light, and all of them 
produce a little sprout!!! It is over 3 sm long.
Soon to plant!!! Waining forming a root system to start!
Consitions stay like for lotus!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

We're talking about this plant, right? (The speckled foreground plant) Give it a rich substrate, some water column ferts, and a little bit of co2, and it gets pretty aggressive. Very nice colors and big leaves, definitely a centerpiece plant for smaller tanks. Nearly wiped out the other lilly species in the tank (Nymphaea Stellata)


You can see the plantlet forming in the center of the leaf. Once the plantlet had a few leaves of its own, the original leaf melted. Baby the plantlets with a rich substrate, in a tank where nothing will disturb them, and they'll reward you .


----------



## Ingwarowlson (Feb 10, 2014)

marcelojc said:


> Anyone have this plant? what are their needs?


That was my first expirience in micrantha, 
after cupping water surface foliage, turn up 4 young 
leaves,per 14 days. All cupping leaves kipping 
in other tank ander bright light, and all of them 
produce a little sprout!!! It is over 3 sm long.
Soon to plant!!! Waining forming a root system to start!
Consitions stay like for lotus!


----------



## Ingwarowlson (Feb 10, 2014)

Kehy said:


> We're talking about this plant, right? (The speckled foreground plant) Give it a rich substrate, some water column ferts, and a little bit of co2, and it gets pretty aggressive. Very nice colors and big leaves, definitely a centerpiece plant for smaller tanks. Nearly wiped out the other lilly species in the tank (Nymphaea Stellata)
> 
> 
> You can see the plantlet forming in the center of the leaf. Once the plantlet had a few leaves of its own, the original leaf melted. Baby the plantlets with a rich substrate, in a tank where nothing will disturb them, and they'll reward you .


Rare species, even in list of plants here, I did not find it! In Ukraine very few people cultured micranta!!!


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Omg I need to buy 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a lily fanatic 
It can be cared for like all other mini nymphaea. I had one with this weird looking bulb type of thingy... I guess I buried it too deep because I couldn't find it one day


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

This is probably my favorite of the lilly type plants.


----------



## Silver R. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Nymphaea micrantha*


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Woah...that's a nice flower


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I too like this species. Here are a couple of 'youngsters' in my 75 gallon that are probably about 6" tall.

Nymphaea micrantha


----------

